# Feel'n lucky PUNK? lets draw



## Ekka (Dec 8, 2006)

Ha

I see a guy asking questions about saw attachment to a harness and remebered this fun video I made. I thought I had posted it here but doesn't look like it.

Around 50 secs and 4.1mb in WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/draw.wmv


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 8, 2006)

Eric seems to me I've seen this before...





.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 8, 2006)

Perhaps elsewhere but I cant find it here.


----------



## ray benson (Dec 8, 2006)

How could we forget it? Slick, really liked the setup.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=33663


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 8, 2006)

Lol thats hilarious Ekka, kewl Vid.


----------



## chinch bug (Dec 9, 2006)

Forget treework, you should just move out to Hollywood and make movies.


----------

